# Hallo zusammen!!!



## afmemsc (2 Mai 2009)

:thx:

Servus, habe euer board heute entdeckt und bin begeistert. Die Registrierung habe ich dann euch gleich erledigt. Jetzt werde ich mich weiter mit den ganzen Möglichkeiten beschäftigen, die sich hier auftun. Wie verhält man sich bei offenen Fragen???? PM schreiben oder support forum nutzen???

Viele Grüße an alle user und auf eine schöne Zeit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tokko (2 Mai 2009)

auf CB afmemsc.

Freut mich das es dir bei uns gefällt. 

Solltest du irgendwelche Fragen haben empfiehlt es sich zuerst die Suchfunktion zu nutzen oder einen Blick in den Feedback, Support und Anregungen Bereich zu werfen ob da nicht schon ein ähnliches Problem gelöst wurde.

Sollte das nicht der Fall sein kannst du gerne einen Thread in diesen Bereich eröffnen oder einen Mod/Admin anschreiben. Wie es dir halt lieber ist.

Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spaß beim stöbern.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Katzun (3 Mai 2009)

herzlich willkommen afmemsc,

schön das du dich auch gleich am board beteiligst

vie spaß beim suchen, finden und stöbern.


----------



## General (3 Mai 2009)

Auch von mir ein großes Hallo und viel Spaß im Board


----------



## maierchen (3 Mai 2009)

ja dann mal herzlich wilkommen auch von mir und viel spass auf unsrem board


----------



## astrosfan (4 Mai 2009)

Herzlich Willkomen, afmemsc!
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß an Board :thumbup:


----------

